# I hate small kids in park...



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I think that the park should have a seperate lift and everything. But thats because I think it would help keep the park rats out of the lift lines us powder junkies are waiting in.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

I dislike the courtesy issue as much as anyone, but the biggest problem I see right now is the safety issue. Both my friend and I have come darn close to maiming/killing kids that ride into the landing zone as we are going off a jump. It's a serious heart attack moment when the kid on the other side of the park bolts straight for the LZ right as you hit the upslope and then you have to figure out how to sacrifice your body to get your board away from his head, which by the way is not adorned with a helmet. The thought of board edge + speed + child's head or neck....scares the crap out of me.
I really need to get good at going big because the 8 footers that I can do are frequented by these ambulance magnets but the big jump park right next door never has anyone on it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

i agree totally, but another thing that gets me really pissed is the people that fall then sit there for like 5 minutes...if you fall either get outta the way or get ur ass up and go.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

iregicide said:


> i agree totally, but another thing that gets me really pissed is the people that fall then sit there for like 5 minutes...if you fall either get outta the way or get ur ass up and go.


so true. i know that people tend to want to take a break when they had some kind of wipe out, but if you are going to take a break, at least pick a place where you are not in anyones way. don't they know they are endangering themselves and other riders. 

and also ... those people (young and old) who sit in blind spots or right around sharp turns. we can't see you until our board comes in contact with your body! common sense ... people just need to be reminded of that from time to time ...


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I think the whole park pass thing would be a great idea for a local mountain or have a park staff member take it up with the parent of the child, say look if you come isn here again i'm gunna have to cut your kids pass he is being a nusance and causeing problems. See that is one other thing I noticed about those little kids is that they are never alone there parents are always with them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Well i have son that snowboard. he is 11.
He loves to ride in the park. I try and teach him not to snake people. He can actually ride 
better then most of the people in the park he mostly sticks to rail and boxes
he stays away from most big kickers just because he is so small and light he cant get enough speed to clear them.
I've only had 1 real issue where some guy got pissed cause he slipped out on a box and thought he should of moved away a little quicker who cares if he was hurt he just wanted to do his 50/50.
It seems to me that the really good people are cool with him but the teenagers who think there awesome
have attitudes cause they think they own the park. I know this is the first year where the resort we go started a progression park for beginners.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Our local mountain's park is regulated... you gotta buy a pass ($10 for the season), helmets mandatory and you gotta watch some safety video (or atleast some of the video.

It does help to keep the 5yr olds out, but there are still a lot of people w/o common courtesy in there.

The problem I have with that park tho, is that there's not really much room for progression of jumps... 90% of the guys in there can get 5' verticals off the lip in the half pipe... the only other people that are n00bs like me are little kids!!!...haha. All the jumps have at least 15' landings too, which is fine cuz I can do that, but only straight airs  ... no where to learn... they have smaller rails/boxes, but i suck at rails, and dont have a desire to learn any more...


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

mitchamus said:


> I know this is the first year where the resort we go started a progression park for beginners.


I think that this is another good idea. Is that resorts should make a park that has smaller features for little kids.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> I think that this is another good idea. Is that resorts shoudl make a park that has samller features for little kids.


and for me :laugh:
I find a lot of small features to utilize on the sides of some of the runs. Oftentimes there are depressions and small mounds of snow packed up to make micro-jumps. If you're really good then you can use the last part of a mogul field to hit some air.

I really don't mind if a kid takes a hard spill and takes a little longer than normal getting out of the LZ - it's the ones that use the park as a run and move freely in and out of the LZ that scare the crap out of me.


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

I had a talk with one little girls mother one time. Her little girl was criss crossing thru the park which had large jumps and people carrying lots of speed. The mother was all upset that some teenager was swearing at her daughter. So I explained that if she continued letting her ski thru the park that swearing was the last thing she would be concerned with if someone were to hit her coming off a large jump. I spoke nicely but firmly and explained the consequences, which I think scared her, (part of my plan) we never saw her little girl back over there.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

See thats what I mean talk to the parents they are always there and they don't think anything of what thier kid is doing until thier kid get run over.


----------



## Lift-ie-steeze (Feb 18, 2008)

Having seperate parks for beginners and more advanced riders is definitely the way to go... and I'd say have the advanced park requlated some how as people previously mentioned. But kids that don't use the terrain features properly is definitely a problem. Not only do people get hurt, but everytime I watch a kid snowplow up the approach for a box or rail and then skid off the side it just kills me (and the terrain). One of my buddies has had to take a really hard fall twice this season becuase of kids being where they shouldn't (one of the times his board caught the kids face); and I just ride a modest little midwestern ski hill. I can only imagine how bad it gets in the mountains.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

i just steer clear of the whole park thing, the jumps you find while going down a trail are usually more exciting..


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

One time I was about to 50/50 a box and out of nowhere this little skier girl, who couldn't have been much taller than like mid thigh on me, showed up and rode -across- the ramp leading up to the box. And to make things worse, she was actually lacking so much speed that she had to do the "skating" thing to get past it. I was mega pissed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Agreed. Just this weekend I had a run-in with one on skis. He was sitting down in front of the kicker and then moves out of the way. As I came up to the jump with a lot of speed, the kid cuts back around in front of the jump. I had to cut so hard to avoid leveling him, and doing so, I went off the side of the kicker with my back facing it, and landed on my back. I wanted to beat the hell out of him, but I just sat down on the side of the mountain and caught my breath. 
Not only that, but if they do go off the jump, lots of times they stop at the lip. So they carve it up and make it icy for the rest of us, while delaying the rest of us, just to roll down the backside.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Josh said:


> Not only that, but if they do go off the jump, lots of times they stop at the lip. So they carve it up and make it icy for the rest of us, while delaying the rest of us, just to roll down the backside.


yeah like i understand if they are a complete new to the terrain park and get their speed wrong w.e but i hate when they keep comin up and they just are too scared to go faster so every fuckin time they go up to the lip and back down

heres my two cents


i hate little kids who go up the tow rope on the terrain park and they are in front of you and they fall and they stay in the tow rope path and you fuckin have to jump over them or swerve way out the way

pisses the fuck out of me 
they shouldnt even be in the park


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I completely agree. I mean, watch this vid.

SikClips - Cab 720 Little Girl Helmet Tap


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Damn that pisses me off. I bet he got his ass chewed out too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

I know how it feels taking out a little kid... quite frankly it's terrifying.. A local mx track I use to frequent had a fmx course... I came off a 65ft kicker and there was a little boy on a 
pw50 riding up the landing. I bailed and pushed my quad into the face of the landing and I hit head-on with his kid. His pops had the nerve to try to chew my ass while the ambulance was on the way to get me.... Not too mention the fact I trashed a grand worth of suspension components trying to miss him...


Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

One time I was snowboarding down a cat track, and there was a ski school ahead of me taking up the whole track. So I came around a corner, and I didn't want to hit the little kids, so I tried to brake. But the long side of my board caught a little skier in the back of the legs, and we ended up in a heap. I don't think the instructor noticed until he saw me pick her up and set her back on the snow. I felt horrible, but I just glided away as fast as I knew how.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

headinahole said:


> I know how it feels taking out a little kid... quite frankly it's terrifying.. A local mx track I use to frequent had a fmx course... I came off a 65ft kicker and there was a little boy on a
> pw50 riding up the landing. I bailed and pushed my quad into the face of the landing and I hit head-on with his kid. His pops had the nerve to try to chew my ass while the ambulance was on the way to get me.... Not too mention the fact I trashed a grand worth of suspension components trying to miss him...
> 
> 
> Mike


Damn. If I would have seen that I would have dropped the dad. When I first started riding MX I was about 8 or so. I went backwards up this tabletop and my dad kicked my ass. Not only is it a danger to yourself, but a danger to everyone else(as your story proves).


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Josh said:


> Agreed. Just this weekend I had a run-in with one on skis. He was sitting down in front of the kicker and then moves out of the way. As I came up to the jump with a lot of speed, the kid cuts back around in front of the jump. I had to cut so hard to avoid leveling him, and doing so, I went off the side of the kicker with my back facing it, and landed on my back. I wanted to beat the hell out of him, but I just sat down on the side of the mountain and caught my breath.
> Not only that, but if they do go off the jump, lots of times they stop at the lip. So they carve it up and make it icy for the rest of us, while delaying the rest of us, just to roll down the backside.


That's only happened with me on rails thankfully. I've had one enocounter not as close though and I just popped over the kids ski's. Can't say I'd take a hit like that and risk ending my season. I'm just really sick of that crap.



kri$han said:


> Our local mountain's park is regulated... you gotta buy a pass ($10 for the season), helmets mandatory and you gotta watch some safety video (or atleast some of the video.
> 
> It does help to keep the 5yr olds out, but there are still a lot of people w/o common courtesy in there.
> 
> The problem I have with that park tho, is that there's not really much room for progression of jumps... 90% of the guys in there can get 5' verticals off the lip in the half pipe... the only other people that are n00bs like me are little kids!!!...haha. All the jumps have at least 15' landings too, which is fine cuz I can do that, but only straight airs  ... no where to learn... they have smaller rails/boxes, but i suck at rails, and dont have a desire to learn any more...


Blue Mountain is bullshit. But yeah, that's the problem with parks around here. You have to start on 15-25ft jumps, or build your own on a hill to work your way up. They weren't so bad once I realized I was clearing 20-25ft out on jumps I built on a small hill. But with our weather, you'd get 2 days tops on the small hills in to practice anyway..It's definitely hard to progress on jumps, and is the main reason why there's a lot of really, really good rail riders, and guys with stylish tweaks, taps, and slaps-I swear some of the guys at Mount St. Louis have the pro's beat in the department-but rarely do you see someone do a grabbed 720+ and what not.

It's mostly familes that just ride through the park and get in the way. "Hey, lets all ride through the terrain park"-family of beginner skiiers, riding through with their ski's in a big v. 

euugghhhh. The only way these kids will smarten up is if they get hurt. They need a couple of broken bones-as cruel as it sounds-to teach them the level of riding they need to obtain to ride safely in the park. If you're not capable of bombing diamonds, then you probably should focus on getting more board control before even considering the park.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

These kids don't need broken bones to learn. If you explain to them how likely they are to get their skull bashed open they'll probably go away. I used to act the same way when I was a little kid until one day my dad took a video of me. When I saw how fast everyone was compared to me I avoided the terrain parks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

saw a kid undershoot a decent 20 ft kicker, torpedoed the nose, straight ot his face... he was down for about 4-5 minutes than he was gone.. i really thought he was knocked the fizzuck out.


----------



## buttchunx (Feb 16, 2008)

c that video proves it skier kids r so snobby (most of the time)that they think that they can do watever they want like drop in while someone is not even up the takeoff its just sad

priks of a parent,

priks


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Well over at Blackcomb our expert black park has got the park patrol guy allowing certain people in with park passes. Cost of ours are $18 for the season.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

you guys think they helmet tap was bad, watch this one.

you sit on my landing, i sit on your face!

http://media.newschoolers.com/uploads/memb...Gaper_crash.wmv

i know its a skiing clip, but it still applies


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Dead link


My local small mountain has the same problem, parents even praise their kid for misusing features. Ski patrol will give warnings however and actually cut passes for that. Whether the kids mom and dad want to admit it, even though its not the typiclly thought of fast out of control "Reckless Skiing" it is reckless, and even more of a danger. I have no probelem with kids who actually try to hit stuff, even if they barley get any air or none at all even, if they acknowledge they have to try faster I'm okay with it, its the kids who ride up a jump and back down it every run thinking they're good that piss me off.


I suppose I'll tell an almost killed a little boy story too. My resort's one tabletop has a landing then a cut right that you need to make or you're in the woods. Well I came down the landing and some little kid is just skiing right toward the landing and blocking my cut to the right. I try to yell move and keep straight as long as I can hoping the kid will make room for me but he doesn't, so rather then wreck myself I just shove the kid over out of the way, the kids not crying or anything so it seems like no big deal, until of course mommy dearest who was filming her little snookums almost kill me throws a ski pole at me. I stop and explain to her I was saving my own life at the risk of maybe giving her son a bruise and teaching him a lesson. Naturally once I get to the top of the lift theres ski patrol, they say it was reported to them "I had punched a child with no justification and threatened his mother" so I explained the mom video taped everything, she comes up, they look at the play back, restate to her I saved my own life and did next to nothing to her son, both of them had their passes cut.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

thelowerclass said:


> Dead link
> My local small mountain has the same problem, parents even praise their kid for misusing features. Ski patrol will give warnings however and actually cut passes for that. Whether the kids mom and dad want to admit it, even though its not the typiclly thought of fast out of control "Reckless Skiing" it is reckless, and even more of a danger. I have no probelem with kids who actually try to hit stuff, even if they barley get any air or none at all even, if they acknowledge they have to try faster I'm okay with it, its the kids who ride up a jump and back down it every run thinking they're good that piss me off.
> 
> 
> I suppose I'll tell an almost killed a little boy story too. My resort's one tabletop has a landing then a cut right that you need to make or you're in the woods. Well I came down the landing and some little kid is just skiing right toward the landing and blocking my cut to the right. I try to yell move and keep straight as long as I can hoping the kid will make room for me but he doesn't, so rather then wreck myself I just shove the kid over out of the way, the kids not crying or anything so it seems like no big deal, until of course mommy dearest who was filming her little snookums almost kill me throws a ski pole at me. I stop and explain to her I was saving my own life at the risk of maybe giving her son a bruise and teaching him a lesson. Naturally once I get to the top of the lift theres ski patrol, they say it was reported to them "I had punched a child with no justification and threatened his mother" so I explained the mom video taped everything, she comes up, they look at the play back, restate to her I saved my own life and did next to nothing to her son, both of them had their passes cut.


Serves them right!


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

sorry about the dead link

heres the youtube version

YouTube - GIRL GETS CRUSHED BY SKIER


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

aww that poor girl, i've learned enough from riding my quad. No one is going to look out for you. If someone looks like they are going to attempt a jump, i try to give them the right away. Most people dont give a fcuk about anybody but themselves.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

yeah it sucks she got hurt, butt she broke pretty much every on hill rule out there


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Poor guys balls, atleast it wasn't a ski to the head for the girl.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

little kids in the park are the worst, but they can be pretty bad everywhere else on the mountain,too. i was riding with my one skier friend this one time when we were just minding our business going down the hill. this little skier girl comes down the hill, runs over my friends ski and then begins to, i guess, "straddle" my board. she had her skis on either side of my board so i couldnt turn or anything so i had to push her off of me beackwards. she didnt fall from me puching her, but caught her edge soon after.


----------



## alf (Mar 14, 2008)

When I'm lining up for a jump and I see someone starting to overtake, I always hit the brakes unless the trail is really wide and they're waaay over on the opposite side. It's only safe to assume that they're going to do the same thing the girl in the video did. You have to be at least a little suspicious of anyone who's riding *around* features in the park. (I ride around plenty of features myself, and if you think that indicates I'm a beginner, you're right! :laugh

I'm still terrified at the thought of clearing a table top and finding a kid building a snowman on the transition. What can you do to avoid that?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> I was about 4 feet in the air on the second hit and had a kid hit me mid air from behind.


i dont go very big either and i'm pretty good about not being confrontational; but if that happened to me i'd let fists fly.


----------



## tboooe (Mar 16, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> I tend to agree as well. These kids are pretty much wild animals and have no sense of sharing the park with other people. I don`t know what passes for parenting these days, but they are getting no guidence at home on social skills.


This is precisely why snowboarders have such a bad reputation. In Socal where there is a higher percentage of snowboarders than anywhere else (I think), I witness rude, foul mouthed behavior all the time. Not that skiiers are somehow better people, but I worry about my kids getting poorly influenced by this slacker, rude, F everyone lifestyle that seems to be so pervasive in snowboarding.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

tboooe said:


> This is precisely why snowboarders have such a bad reputation. In Socal where there is a higher percentage of snowboarders than anywhere else (I think), I witness rude, foul mouthed behavior all the time. Not that skiiers are somehow better people, but I worry about my kids getting poorly influenced by this slacker, rude, F everyone lifestyle that seems to be so pervasive in snowboarding.


Simple solution, be a better influence. I can tell you that the "slacker, rude, F everyone lifestyle" has nothing to do with snowboarding and everything to do with shit parenting.


----------



## tboooe (Mar 16, 2008)

Mooz said:


> Simple solution, be a better influence. I can tell you that the "slacker, rude, F everyone lifestyle" has nothing to do with snowboarding and everything to do with shit parenting.


Mooz, I was not saying that snowboarding somehow transforms good people into jerks but it does for whatever reason attract a high percentage of the type of people I described. Snowboarding is now just as much a lifestyle and attitude as it is a winter sport. Lets face it, snowboarding promotes itself as the rebellious, young, brash alternative which attracts like minded people. You are right though, parenting is important but like it or not, kids are influenced by who they hang out with and their environment.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

i can somewhat agree there, we dont get alot of little kids in our park but there are definetly people that pass off the traits of young kids.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

at my local mountain we only tend to suffer from people being asses when they are from out of state or they dont ride there alot we have a group of about 20 kids who we ride with every week and we all are at different levels and we all help each other progress i have noticed at some of the bigger mountains in my area the people that have all the new shit and can do 540s think they own the place boy do they get pissed when we roll in and start showing them how to do. But back on topic i dont think its the little kids i think its that they see the bigger kids acting up and being asses so they think its cool or something i ride with about 6 kids aged 8-11 constantly and they dont act up and get out of the way fo course one of them is doing rodeo 900s so he knows whats up


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

Kids and there parents teaching them to snowboard/ski is annoying. I'm all for teaching the kids, dont get me wrong, but when its in the middle of the main riding section... im not down with that


----------



## chags613 (Jul 26, 2008)

i know my local mountain (wachusetts)you need a park pass


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow, what provoked reviving this thread. I think some one just hates little kids........


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

or maybe just snow withdrawals.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Just as bad is their dumb ass parents in the LZ taking pictures. One caused me to hurt my lower back from taking evasive action. Caused me a loss of ride time in an area with a short season.


----------

